# Is This Gurbani Kirtan



## Humble_Gursevak (Jul 28, 2006)

Please Watch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lU8YyR3UYc&search=khalsa


----------



## BaljeetSingh (Jul 29, 2006)

No, it is not Gurbani Kirtan. Neither is it claimed to be one.

Here is the descritption from the site "this is a devtional sng by bitti describing a historic when some brave men of Guru Gobind Singh ji ran away and came back from battle. tey were cursed n humilated by the ladies of household for showinkhalsa, back in battle"

This clearly states that it is a devotional "song" . ...some thing similar to Dhadhi Jathas ways of telling stories.


----------



## husanmaurkhalsa (Sep 14, 2006)

Humble_Gursevak said:
			
		

> Please Watch.
> 
> YouTube - pa lao chudiayaan


 
Waheguruji Ka Khalsa
Waheguruji Ki Fateh

This is absolutely not a keertan, not gurbani. 
This can sound so near to Sikhism because first of all this is history sung in the raag or taal same as those used in vaars by dhaadis or kavishers. 
Vaars singings was included into sikhism by sixth guru at akal takht. But this one particularly is what you can say modern mixed version.

Waheguruji Ka Khalsa
Waheguruji Ki Fateh


----------

